# East Norton Tunnel



## Infraredd (Sep 20, 2018)

All relevant history here - East Norton Tunnel
Thought I'd try a tunnel & see if I could do an end to end shot like I have sussed how to do in churches & cathedrals. Sort of works but on some joins you have to edit it on a brick to brick basis 
Photos





































Not an awful lot of things to photograph but if you have no aversion to drain smells there is an open drain entrance that goes down 20 or so feet into some kind of chamber (only stuck my nose down it) & an almost completely buried bridge (if you don't mind scrapping with the resident badgers)......


----------



## GroppingRhyme (Sep 21, 2018)

I wonder what the tractor is doing there. It looks out of place. But very nice fotos!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 21, 2018)

Beautiful mix of shots as always. Thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 22, 2018)

I know this place well, having visited over 10 times
Not seen photos of it like this before!
Nicely done


----------

